# Hedgie trying to run away?



## Toy Fox Love (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey everyone! I've had my hedgie for a few months now but I still consider myself a newbie. Lately when I take my hedgie out he spends the entire time frantically trying to run away. He doesn't curl up into a ball but will hiss for a moment when I block him from running off my lap and falling to the floor. Is this normal behavior? He seems to be more scared than when I first got him and he'd just sit there in a ball. He seems to be really stressed. Also I've noticed him losing a few quills so I think he might be quilling. I avoid touching his quills though so I don't think I'm hurting him.

I have him out 10-20mins then return him to the cage. Is it bad to put him back in when he's still trying to run away? I don't want to teach him to do that every time he's out. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Opiethehedgehog (Apr 18, 2016)

I might be way wrong but personally I don't take running away as being scared. Opie just used to curl up on my lap but now he crawls all over me and pulles away from me during bonding time. I think he's just comfortable and wants to explore. I usually let him down and let him do as he pleases as long as I can still see him.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Try a playpen and sit in it with him for at least 30 minutes each day, put some toys and let him play or hide, that way he can run without disappearing and you still have bonding time.


----------



## Theobromine (Nov 5, 2015)

Here are a few possibilities:
1.


Opiethehedgehog said:


> I might be way wrong but personally I don't take running away as being scared. Opie just used to curl up on my lap but now he crawls all over me and pulles away from me during bonding time. I think he's just comfortable and wants to explore. I usually let him down and let him do as he pleases as long as I can still see him.


As Opiethehedgehog said, perhaps your hedgehog is actually the exploring type. Animals in general exhibit the opposite of their usual behavior when they're scared and/or nervous, so it may be that your hedgehog is finally going out to explore _because_ he is comfortable with you and his surroundings now.

2. If he really is quilling, then he'll feel rather itchy and irritated even when he's not being touched. Tiramisu (my hedgie) is typically a cuddling type, and I noticed that she was a lot more restless and ran around more during her quilling. I gave her a diluted olive oil bath, and that alone helped immensely.



Artemis-Ichiro said:


> Try a playpen and sit in it with him for at least 30 minutes each day, put some toys and let him play or hide, that way he can run without disappearing and you still have bonding time.


^Also going to second this suggestion. Try just letting your hedgie run around undisturbed for now, and give lots of potential hiding places. Even when your hedgie is running around, it's still a part of the bonding process as long as you're there.


----------



## CherylMatthews (Apr 19, 2016)

*He may not be trying to run away from you, he may want to explore. I struggle to keep Pixie in my lap sometimes because she wants to climb all over me and explore me which is probably what your hedgie is doing. I may be wrong though but that's what it sounds like. Get a playpen and let him run around. *


----------



## Little Lamb (May 5, 2016)

It is most likely that your Hedgehog _does _love to explore. Other than getting a playpen, you could make a hedgehog-proof room for exploring. If a room is to big, you could use a table instead. You could put some toys or dolls if you want. Dimming the room helps as well. I remember mine just loved to push around his new potty! If you want some snuggle time, you could get a used shirt or something else comfortable and put him in, on your lap.

Hope this helps! Me and my hedgies wish you well!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

How a table?


----------



## Little Lamb (May 5, 2016)

Just let him wander on it. Except if it dares to fall from thirty inches.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hedgehogs can't be trusted on high surfaces. They have bad depth perception and they will just walk off edges. It's not a good idea at all to let one explore on a table or any other surface up off the floor unless you're still right with them to catch them when they stroll off. It's not even recommended to have second levels or ramps in their enclosures unless they're completely enclosed to prevent falls.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Little Lamb said:


> Just let him wander on it. Except if it dares to fall from thirty inches.


This is the second time you are giving advise without having any idea what you are talking about. Again, it is dangerous, pleas stop.

If you give the wrong information and the person trusts you and takes it and never comes back you might be killing a hedgehog.

Please stop!


----------



## Little Lamb (May 5, 2016)

No, I meant with walls, using cookie jars or something...
Or you could use a playpen
And besides, that last thing was a little joke (which now I regret doing and will NEVER AGAIN DO)


----------

